# When is the next show?



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

Anything in the Southeastern PA, NJ, DE, MD area coming up soon?


----------



## Walker (Dec 12, 2008)

Hamburg PA Reptile Show is coming up in February. They ususally have one there every other month. Not to sure of the exact date right now. Anyone Know? I think its later in the month. Not sure of shows in NJ, DE, or MD though.
-Walker


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

http://www.centralpareptileexpo.com/


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Northwestern Berks Reptile Show & Sale


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

the whiteplains NY show is January 25


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Use this Herp website to find all animal / Herp shows nationwide.....until I get my site up, which will be a whole lot better......muhaha

kingsnake.com - the information portal for reptile and amphibian hobbyists.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The next one that I think is closest to you is Jan 10th at the All Maryland Reptile Show 
Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows 

I probably won't make that one. 

Ed


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Dec 6, 2008)

Ed said:


> The next one that I think is closest to you is Jan 10th at the All Maryland Reptile Show
> Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows
> 
> I probably won't make that one.
> ...


How is that show?

Years ago (probably about 10-12 years ago) I went to that show a few times, but IIRC it was pretty small. Has it grown over the years?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jerseyzuks said:


> How is that show?
> 
> Years ago (probably about 10-12 years ago) I went to that show a few times, but IIRC it was pretty small. Has it grown over the years?


Nice building...plenty of vendor space...clean....no crowds....


Now for the bad news.....only @ 25 vendors, 2 of which sell PDF. BUT Mike Shrom usually goes and has many cool Newts and feeder insects.

Small show only of value to those within a 50 mile radius....IMHO

Hamburg is still king of the East coast shows for darts and just about every other herp catagory.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are typically only a couple of real dart frog breeder vendors there but occasionally other items pop up at some of the tables (for example Reptile Kingdom had the terriblis at the last show). Its a much better show to meet up and chat with people since it is much less crowded than Hamburg as there is a lot more room and you don't create log jams midflow when you meet with someone. 

I'll probably be at the next Hamburg show as I need to get some more feeder rodents and I need to go to Zerns (About Zerns) for some supplies. 

Ed


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I think the M.A.R.S. show in Maryland(september) really kicked butt too as well and is JUST as comparable, scale-wise as Hamburg's show...........I just wish it happened more often! Everyone and anyone is at that show though! 

The best thing at the last All Maryland show was RANDY, and the darts i got from him....seeing those blue dwarf geckos.....and ED's laugh!! haha


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yours said:


> I think the M.A.R.S. show in Maryland(september) really kicked butt too as well and is JUST as comparable, scale-wise as Hamburg's show


The MARS show is definately a very good frog show but it only comes once or twice a year.

Trying to compare it to Hamburg is like trying to compare apples and oranges.

Hamburg has HOTS or HOTZ if your into TEXTING, those cool illegal and morally reprehensable 4 inch baby turtles and lots more reptiles.

MARS is a little more "responsible"....Eco-friendly even!

Hamburg is a little more "back alley, what ya got in the bag"? type of show.

Both are cool


----------



## Walker (Dec 12, 2008)

Totally concur with the "Back Alley" description of Hamburg. You really see some sights and I'm not talkin' about the animals. Just the same a cool show. Overall not a lot of pfs's. Black jungle is sometimes there but not often.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Ed said:


> I'll probably be at the next Hamburg show as I need to get some more feeder rodents and I need to go to Zerns (About Zerns) for some supplies.
> 
> Ed


I've been to Zern's many times. The crowds there are sometimes just like what you see at Hamburg. There is a tavern at the entrance were I was a bartender for about 4 years back in the 80's. Good times.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

The M.A.R.S. show is all CAPTIVE BRED as well...which is pretty cool 

But yes, I really did enjoy seeing all of the turtles, they were really neat!


----------

